# Fried Dill Pickles?



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2008)

Who all has tried these? A buddy of mine(MJPRICE on here) and I went to a restaurant a few weeks ago and he ordered some...I tried them and they were delicious, I had never even heard of them before. Anyways, I looked up this recipe online tonight and tried my hand at making some...I didn't have all the ingredients(hotsauce, red pepper, or paprika) but they turned out pretty good. I added a little bit of season salt thinking it might help replace the taste of the seasonings I was missing and also "double dipped) the pickles in the coating(egg wash-flour mixture X2). Anyways, Thought i'd see if any of you guys had tried them before......Here is the recipe I used....

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes.../fried-dill-pickles-recipe/reviews/index.html


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 3, 2008)

i haven't eat Fried pickles but i have ate Fried cucumbers and they are really good .thanks i will defiantly try it


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2008)

We have!  . We get them everytime we go to the restaurant I've provided the link to below. We get there maybe once a year on our anniversary, and it's worth the trip.

I'm bettin' Quackrstackr has been to _Patti's 1880 Settlement _restaurant where they serve them as an appetizer. If anyone is ever traveling I-24, be sure and go to Grand Rivers, KY and eat at Patti's. Good-sized servings and the price is alright. You won't leave hungry!

Here's how Patti's list the Deep Fried Dills on their menu:
"Deep Fried Dills

A Southern tradition. Kosher dill pickle chips rolled in a seasoned cracker meal and fried to order the old fashioned way. Served with a zesty house sauce."

https://www.pattis-settlement.com/pattis_menu.htm


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2008)

Never heard of them! I would try it though!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 3, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> We have!
> I'm bettin' Quackrstackr has been to _Patti's 1880 Settlement _restaurant where they serve them as an appetizer.



I've put down my share of pork chops and flower pot bread.  

I'm not big on pickles of any sort so I have never tried them. I have heard they are good if you like that sort of thing. Their cheese sticks, flowering onion and loaded chips are fantastic.

I have the recipe to cook those pork chops if anyone ever wants to try it. They are a lot better when cooked at home than they are at the restaurant. :wink:


----------



## phased (Oct 3, 2008)

fried dill pickles and fried green tomatoes both are mmm-mmm good!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > We have!
> ...


i would be interested in the recipie if you dont mind


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go. Good stuff.

Marinate 2” chops in soy sauce overnight – coating both sides.

Soften 1 stick margarine (butter works better) to room temperature and mix with 1 tsp seasoning salt, 1 tsp soy sauce and 1 tsp black pepper. Whip together and put back in refrigerator to set back up overnight. 

Cook each chop 3 minutes on each side in the microwave on high.

Put on medium / medium low preheated grill.

Repeatedly spread the above butter mixture on the chops as grilling. Now, the recipe says to do that… but I’ve found through experience that it’s hard as heck to mix that concoction without breaking the margarine and winding up with a greasy solid lump floating in water and soy sauce. I normally just wait until I get ready to cook the chops and melt all that together in the microwave and use a brush to put the liquid on the chops as soon as they come out of the microwave and then baste them on the grill with it. Much easier and tastes exactly the same.

It should take 2” chops about 20 to 30 minutes to cook and apply one more liberal dose of the butter mix when you take them off the grill.

Most times we can’t find 2” chops here but can get 1” to 1 ½”. I adjust the microwave time a bit and cut that butter recipe in half for 2 chops, otherwise the above recipe should be good for 4.


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Cook each chop 3 minutes on each side in the microwave on high.



Is this correct? Seems 6 minutes in the microwave will make these things hockey pucks.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > We have!
> ...



Don't forget the Strawberry Butter they provide for that flower pot bread! =P~


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 4, 2008)

Jim said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Cook each chop 3 minutes on each side in the microwave on high.
> ...



I can promise you that 6 minutes won't turn 4, 2" thick pork chops into hockey pucks. That's a whole lot of meat. You have to adjust the time if you aren't cooking as many.

WW, I have to back away from that bread. I could be full before my meal ever gets there.

The spinach salad with hot bacon dressing is outstanding as well.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Quackrstackr said:
> ...




That bread will definitely do that to you!  

My wife usually has a salad there, but always orders just a half-salad, as it's almost a meal by itself.


----------

